

Bono's Ten for the Next Ten - griftah
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/03/opinion/03bono.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
jamesbritt
"Caution! The only thing protecting the movie and TV industries from the fate
that has befallen music and indeed the newspaper business is the size of the
files."

Hmm. Greatly improved choice, better access between artist and listener; one
can only hope these things come to the movie and newspaper businesses.

"A decade’s worth of music file-sharing and swiping has made clear that the
people it hurts are the creators — in this case, the young, fledgling
songwriters who can’t live off ticket and T-shirt sales like the least
sympathetic among us — and the people this reverse Robin Hooding benefits are
rich service providers, whose swollen profits perfectly mirror the lost
receipts of the music business."

Bono's a bit clueless here.

------
brc
I was surprised - I tensed my shoulders for a bono-spray of the problems of
the world. In fact what I found was a readable article with a little bit of
humor, a little bit of lecturing, and a little bit of free thinking. I may
even get an old U2 album back out.

------
rms
I guess he gave up on Make Poverty History?

